# Mikrocontroller Einstieg



## MRT (13 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte mich ein wenig mit Mikrocontroller beschäftigen, könnt ihr ein Einsteigerset empfehlen, wo Software, Platine mit Ein und Ausgängen, Programmieradapter enthalten ist? 

Reicht für den Anfang das hier aus?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Atmel-AVR-Mikrocontroller-Board-inkl-Programmer_W0QQitemZ120505314630QQcmdZViewItemQQptZBauteile?has
h=item1c0ead2d46

Später möchte ich dann auch noch ein 4 stelliges LCD Display damit betreiben, sollte also für meine Zwecke ausreichen, oder?

Kennt ihr sonnst noch Einsteigersets?


----------



## marlob (13 Dezember 2009)

In diesen beiden Foren findest du eine Menge Infos zu verschiedenen
Mikrocontroller-Boards
http://www.mikrocontroller.net/
http://www.roboternetz.de/


----------



## Mobi (13 Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mit diesen hier angefangen.
http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/MzU5OTgxOTk-/Bausaetze/Diverse/Funk_AVR_Evaluations_Board.html
Reicht als Einsteiger.
Und wie schon gesagt die beiden Seiten, wobei ich finde mikrocontroller.net die bessere. Die beschäftigen sich mehr mit AVR's.


----------



## Jens_Ohm (16 Dezember 2009)

Hallo MRT,

                          Wenn Du ohne Löterei etwas darüber wissen möchtest, gibt es die C-Control Reihe von Conrad. 
Für ca. 70 Euro bekommst das 
C-CONTROL PRO EINSTEIGERSET MEGA 128 
Einfach als Suchbegriff auf der Conradseite eingeben. Da ist eine IDE für C und BASIC dabei. 
Ein LC-Display und eine Tastatur sind auch dabei. 

Aber eines sollte dir klar sein. Wenn Du dich mit Mikrocontrollern beschäftigen willst, dann kommst Du über kurz oder lang nicht am Löten vorbei. Basteln und MC gehören einfach zusammen. 

Wenn Du dich für Atmel AVR MCs entscheidest kannst Du sehr günstig einsteigen. 
Ein komplettes Entwicklungsstudio bekommst Du kostenlos von Atmel. 
http://www.mikrocontroller.net/articles/WinAVR 

Allerdings gibt’s da nur C oder Assembler. 
Als Basic gibt es BASCOM (79 Euro) gibts auch als Demo mit beschräkter Codegröße.
http://www.mikrocontroller.net/articles/Bascom_AVR 

Für beide Entwicklungsumgebungen findest Du in Foren viel Unterstützung. 
Gute Anlaufstellen sind z.B. 
http://www.roboternetz.de/phpBB2/ 
http://www.loetstelle.net/index.php 
http://www.mikrocontroller.net/ 


Kostengünstige Hardware bekommst du z.B. unter 
http://shop.ulrichradig.de/ 
besonders 
http://shop.ulrichradig.de/Bausaetze/ATmega8-Testboard-Bausatz.html

Wenn Du selber basteln willst findest Du hier Bauanleitungen:

http://www.streifenraster.de.vu/


 Projekte dazu findest du hier:
http://www.cczwei.de/index.php?id=atm18_download


 Die Projekte sind Kompatibel zu den AT0815 auf streifenraster.de.vu


 Grüße Jens


----------



## MRT (17 Dezember 2009)

Am Löten wirds nicht scheitern, ich hab mich für Atmel AVR entschieden.
Die eine oder andere Frage wird sicher noch auftauchen, meld mich dann wieder.

Danke.


----------



## Jens_Ohm (17 Dezember 2009)

Hallo MRT,


 das ATM 18 Projekt vom CC2 wird Redaktionell von der Fachzeitschrift ELEKTOR begleitet.
 Die Artikel dazu sind kostenlos von der Page des CC2 zu bekommen.
 Im Forum des CC2 werden die Projekte direkt von den Entwicklern supportet.
 Die Hardware gibt’s beim Elektor Shop.
 Die Projekte auf Streifenraster.de.vu sind als Selbstbau Projekte ins Leben gerufen worden für die, denen die Elektor Hardware zu teuer sind.
 Der Vorteil der Steifenraster Platinen oder auch der von Ulrich Rading ist das dort kein SMD verwendete wird und Du die ICs einfach und günstig tauschen kannst, wenn Du ein IC einmal abschießt.


 Grüße Jens


----------

